# my resume--columbus ohio coder



## amsmith22

Angela Smith, CPC
2371 Edmonton Rd., Columbus, OH 43229, Cellular 614-774-5098, amsmith22@live.com
EXPERIENCE
Dr. Walter L. Bernacki, MD, Westerville, Ohio 
Biller (part time)			Aug. 2008  to Nov. 2008	
Plastic and reconstructive surgeon specializing in post mastectomy breast reconstruction, microhand surgery, and wound care.  Dr. Bernacki also treated workers compensation injuries such as lacerations, hand injury and facial injuries.	
•	Implemented a/r cycle, financial policy, collections policies and front desk policies
•	Entered all charges for office and surgical services and posted all payments
•	Billed claims using MicroMD via paper and electronic including Medicare, Medicaid, and workers comp
•	Followed up on all insurance denials and filed appeals
•	Billed patients and followed up on outstanding patient balances
•	Educated the doctor on proper E&M documentation and other coding rules that increased receivables
•	Called patients with past due balances and upcoming appointments to inform them of payment obligation
•	Reinstated and worked collection accounts

Northeast OB/GYN 							Aug. 2006 to October 2008
Pt Accounts Coordinator, Front Desk Coordinator		
Helped to implement financial policies and front desk policies that resulted in maximum reimbursement and decreased accounts receivable.  Worked closely with billing company to establish new payment plan guidelines, and uniform collection strategies resulting in better compliance and increased revenue.
•	Responsible for entering all charges for services performed in the office including E&M, NST, facility fees, etc after reviewing documentation for accurate code selection, between 40-60 per physician plus lab charges 
•	Reviewed physician documentation to determine E&M level of service; created E&M auditing tool based on CMS 1997 ob/gyn specific guidelines
•	Quarterly chart audits to ensure billing compliance and correct payment from insurance based on contracts
•	Worked closely with physicians to educate them on proper documentation guidelines for E&M services as well as office procedures including colposcopy, LEEP, and ultrasound procedures
•	Verified patients insurance benefits for obstetrical care, surgeries and office procedures.  Patients were notified of their financial responsibility prior to services being rendered and made appropriate payment arrangements
•	Verified benefits for in pt and out pt surgeries and collected monies up front as appropriate
•	Developed training manuals for each front desk position and trained new hires
•	Collected, entered, and posted payments on a daily basis; corrected payment entry errors made by other EPM users
•	Audited surgery billing to ensure accurate and timely charge entry by billing department
•	Called patients with past due balances and upcoming appointments to inform them of payment obligation

Marion Area Health Center, Marion, Ohio 			Jul. 2005 to Nov. 2005	
Coder/Abstractor						
Read all surgical charts, including pre-admission information, nurse notes, anesthesia record and operative report, and assigned CPT and ICD-9 codes to each one, average of 80 charts per day.  Checked each claim for CCI edits, bundling issues and correct modifier combinations prior to submission.
•	Created and distributed coding and compliance memos to appropriate physicians when necessary to aide in improving surgical documentation for optimal reimbursement
•	Developed coding reference materials such as easy reference LMRP books, CPT examples, and appropriate use of modifier examples for other staff including physicians
•	Developed coding "cheat sheets" for each area of surgery (hernia repair, cataract repair, breast biopsy, open and arthroscopic orthopedic procedures, podiatry, spine procedures, colonoscopy and EGD) which helped expedited claims submission resulting in more timely payment and fewer denied claims


OSU Internal Medicine, LLC part of OSU Physicians, Inc		Dec. 2003 â€“ Jun. 2005
Patient Service Associate (Front Desk)			
Operated front desk at a new OSU IM, LLC cardiology office.  Site offered physician services as well as cardiac diagnostic testing.  Scheduled clinic patients and testing patients using IDX, checked patients in and out including collection of co-pays, prepared new patient charts, ordered office supplies, prepared each days clinic charts, ordered testing, labs, and hospital admissions, prepared all billing documents and ensured completion and accuracy of each one prior to sending to corporate each day.  
•	Designed in-house training manual for front desk position, developed office protocols and flow sheets that assisted staff in improving productivity and expediting patient care, developed formal check list of all daily, weekly, and monthly tasks for use by nursing and clerical staff to ensure quality and complete work
•	Educated staff of the specific guidelines set forth by AMA and CMS for billing of E&M consultation codes, proper procedure documentation and nurse documentation
•	Created and implemented medical records filing system
 Accounts Receivable Specialist				
Large internal medicine practice with over 180 physicians practicing in all areas of internal medicine as well as a freestanding ambulatory surgical center.  Resolved outstanding and rejected insurance claims for dermatology, endocrinology, and gastroenterology based on weekly and monthly reports.  Solely responsible for follow-up and resolution of insurance appeals for all divisions of internal medicine.  Corresponded with provider relations representatives for resolution of outstanding claims and appeals issues for proper reimbursement based on the current contract.
•	Tracked and reported claims denial trends per carrier, per specialty, and per procedure and worked closely with coding department to reduce the amount wrongly denied claims
•	Trained new office staff on proper A/R protocol, attended insurance conferences and reported updated information and changes to the department, wrote IDX step by step user guide specifically for use by A/R department
•	Was able to resolve thousands of dollars in denied Medicaid HMO claims resulting in payment of over half of the claims in question

CERTIFICATIONS
•	CPC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Sep. 2004 - Re-credentialed in 2007 and am current on CEUs

ADDITIONAL SKILLS
•	Excellent computer skills: proficient in Microsoft Word and Excel, typing at 65 wpm, comfortable with internet applications, able to learn new programs quickly and independently
•	Experience with Next-Gen EPM, ICS, & EMR (super user), Medical Manager, MicroMD, MediSoft, EZclaims, Shrink Rapt, IDX, AdvantX, 3M, and very comfortable with electronic medical record systems
•	Independent, resourceful, self starter, with ability to multi-talk, self manage, prioritize and meet deadlines
•	Additional languages:	Spanish-read and write 
•	Patient a/r: I am able to effectively communicate with patients regarding their financial obligations
•	E&M coding: I am well versed in both 1995 and 1997 E&M guidelines for all specialties including cardiology, genitourinary(male and female) as well as billing for services w/in global periods, use of modifiers, etc

EDUCATION
Certificate, Medical Office Assisting			Jun. 2003
American School of Technology, Columbus, Ohio, GPA: 4.0 - Medical billing and coding, anatomy and medical terminology

AFFILIATIONS
•	Member, American Academy of Professional Coders, 2004 - current
•	Member, American Health Information Management Association, 2005

RECENT TRAINING SEMINARS & CONTINUED EDUCATION

•	Various  teleconferences put on by American Academy of Professional Coders, 2008
•	2009 CPT and ICD-9 Coding Updates, American Academy of Professional Coders, September 2008
•	Consumer Directed Healthcare, American Academy of Professional Coders, August 2008
•	All Day Coding Seminar, American Academy of Professional Coders, May 2008
•	Coding and Billing in Best Run Practices, American Academy of Professional Coders, OSMA-Hilliard, Ohio, Apr. 2008
•	Practice Management Seminar, Medical Group of Ohio, Westerville, Ohio, 2008
•	Columbus State Community College; coursework in Health Information Management	2005

PERSONAL

A little about myself â€“ I am originally from Canton, Ohio.  My husband and I have a roofing business that I run and it has done well over the past four years.   I truly enjoy billing and coding and get great satisfaction when I know I've made a positive impact on a practice.  I plan on continuing my education in health care administration in the near future and would someday like to teach and do practice management. 

PROFESSIONAL REFERENCES

Elizabeth A. Sabol, M.D.
Northeast OB/GYN
esabol@maternohio.com
614-476-4101 ext 114


Adoria Huber, RN
Northeast OB/GYN
ahuber@maternohio.com
614-476-4101 ext 114


Melissa Webb, RN
Bariatric Treatment Coordinator
Mt. Carmel West Bariatric Surgery Center
614-234-2052


----------

